# Trump's tariffs on Chinese goods to affect some AMD and Nvidia gaming graphics cards



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 28, 2018)

I think Bitcoin made more of a negative impact to PC graphics cards than what these tariffs are projected to be.


----------



## sansnumen (Sep 28, 2018)

For sure it's a concern for us gamers. Margins on consoles are razor thin after wholesalers and retailers get their cut off sales. Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo can't protect their 300 dollar price points forever. Especially if the tariffs go up to 25 percent. Prices will have to go up at that point. This should not be a concern for the 2018 holiday season because most smart retailers will have warehouses full of hardware to sell by now.

If production moves out of China, obviously the tariffs would not apply.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 28, 2018)

To be expected, but GPUs are really the least of it.  Most everything in your typical retail stores will be getting a price hike to some degree because of Trump's carelessness in throwing around tariffs.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 28, 2018)

I got my 1060 GTX in May for my birthday, I'm set for another 5 to 7 years.


----------



## mattytrog (Sep 28, 2018)

I say good. Will probably have an effect on those bitcoin parasites, bringing prices down in the long term.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> I say good. Will probably have an effect on those bitcoin parasites, bringing prices down in the long term.


How? Are bitcoins miners even located in the US?
What makes it hard for them to mine remotely in some other country?


----------



## mattytrog (Sep 28, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> How? Are bitcoins miners even located in the US?
> What makes it hard for them to mine remotely in some other country?


Some are.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 28, 2018)

To be honest, my initial reaction was "just PC graphic cards?". It's pretty strange that only graphic cards are affected, and not PC's with said graphic cards within them (so if the text is correct, the tariffs don't apply when you buy a PC with the same graphics card preinstalled). Not a word on gaming consoles, tablets or smartphones either. Are these also unaffected because the card is integrated there? 

The effect is also one to be expected: these companies are multinationals with assembly lines in many countries. I read nvidia's response somewhat as "okay, fine, have it your way: we'll just swap the assembly lines around a bit: instead of producing goods for America in China and the rest of the world in Taiwan and Mexico, we now produce stuff for America in Taiwan and Mexico and everything for the rest of the world in China."



mattytrog said:


> I say good. Will probably have an effect on those bitcoin parasites, bringing prices down in the long term.


Interesting. Care to elaborate?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

Still, according to Fig. 1, after a tax the amount of units in the market drops, but the price increases.

Considering that miners can easily relocate offshore without a care (as they don't really want to use the cards themselves, they only want the result of the data center computing being sent to their digital wallets), this impact them even less.

So that means that the units in the -US- markets will drop (moving easily abroad where US miners will be buying them and installing them), miners will party because their prices (abroad) will perhaps even go down, and the US consumer will pay more, subsidizing them, yey!






_Fig. 1: Supply-demand equilibrium change after applying a tax, as drawn by a preschooler._


----------



## Viri (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh, so, GPU prices will be up 310% instead of 300%? GPU prices are pretty much already fucked up, alongside ram prices.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 28, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> How? Are bitcoins miners even located in the US?
> What makes it hard for them to mine remotely in some other country?


I think it's more easier in other countries but I'm just going off of speculation that I've seen more active miners from overseas. Personally when I did my little research into mining to make money, I found that I would be paying extra for the light company that I'm with. They have this surcharge that charged me an extra $138 fee for using more than my expected amount of electricity which was around $350 rounded up. I got stuck on a nearly $500 because of summer usage. It might be different in other parts of the states.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> I think it's more easier in other countries but I'm just going off of speculation that I've seen more active miners from overseas. Personally when I did my little research into mining to make money, I found that I would be paying extra for the light company that I'm with. They have this surcharge that charged me an extra $138 fee for using more than my expected amount of electricity which was around $350 rounded up. I got stuck on a nearly $500 because of summer usage. It might be different in other parts of the states.


That's what I mean, but if you're putting some nice amount of money into creating a mining farm, even if you are American (or from whichever place), you will take advantage that this farm doesn't really require much attention or your presence there.
You will probably rent some place in the cheapest place possible wherever in the world, with ok and cheap internet, specially cheap power, and as little taxes as possible. I mean, why would you put that mining farm on American soil if that is not cheaper, even if you are American?


----------

